# broken BD O1 binding



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

How long ago were they mounted and who mounted them? The only liability I can see would be there...some shops may have spare binding parts around so check your local tune shop...I know we had 2 huge tubs full of pieces at our shop. There is a lot of liability for anyone who tries to help you piece together a binding though so be very nice to the techs or they'll probably just tell you they don't have anything. good luck


----------



## CGR4 (Feb 13, 2009)

Welcome to the club. This is an ongoing problem for many O1 users. Search this site, Telemark Tips, and Teton Gravity for many discussions about this problem. I did the same thing last winter. BD sent me an entire new toe piece at no charge. They recommend that you epoxy all screws on the O1. I just purchased the new 22 Designs Axl. I don't trust the O1 any more.


----------



## T-Boss (Sep 17, 2008)

sent binding back to BD today, they said they'd take a look at it and see what they can do for me, might cost me a little but sounded like they would send me a new binding, hopefully they dont charge me much. i'll post what happens


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Take package they send you and directly throw it in the trash. Go buy Axls


----------



## Powdawg (May 27, 2009)

*haters!*

i've skied on one set of 01's over 200 days, and bought another pair for another set of skis, and no issues either. what skis are these bindings breaking on, pulling out of, etc ? sounds like you folks need to find a new shop guy or something. BD has always been given great customer service and i'll stand behind their boots, skis, and bindings.


----------



## T-Boss (Sep 17, 2008)

got my binding back from BD today, they were pretty good to work with. they replaced the steel base plate and the whole front part assembly actually. they forgot to send me the cables, cartridges and heal clip deal. said they will put one in the mail today. nice they replaced my binding for free, but kinda lame they forgot to send half the binding and i have to wait couple more days to drop knees again.


----------

